# SRT Grip & Slip @ Horsethief Mile - July 8th



## SRTtrackdays (Jun 7, 2006)

*SRT Track Days @ Willow Springs Horsethief Mile*
*Saturday, July 8th 2006 - Horsethief Mile* - Grip / Non-Grip Event
www.SRTtrackdays.com

*The Basics:*
*Type of Event:* HPDE (High Performance Driving Event), not a race. This is a track day open to drivers of all skill-levels and car types for practice. _Grip and Drift drivers will be in separate run groups!_
*Date(s):* 
Saturday, July 8th, 2006
*Price:* 
Horsethief Mile - $125 - Grip/Non-Grip Event
*Track:* Horsethief Mile








*Details:* This is a high-seat time driving event, in the past our events have had more than enough seat time for all of the drivers and we plan to keep it that way. Safe environment to push the limits of your car and find out what you and your car can do.

*Payment Methods:* Paypal ([email protected]), credit card, money order, or cash to one of our two locations:
*SRT Motorsports Yorba Linda*
22601 La Palma, Suite 100
Yorba Linda, CA 92887
(714) 692 - 6400
1-877-SRT-MOTORS
*
SRT Motorsports Costa Mesa*
2845 Harbor Blvd
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
(714) 493 - 4163


----------



## SRTtrackdays (Jun 7, 2006)

We disdainfully regret to inform all of the Race / Drift enthusiasts that we will be taking a break and cancelling all of the track dates scheduled for the 2006 season. Due to complaints from Charlie at JustDrift to Willow Springs for allowing another organization to put on drift events, Willow Springs denied usage of their tracks for drifting, and we will not be holding any events until 2007. We apologize for the invonvienence and hope that you all can have fun at the available non-SRT track days and keep it off the streets.

Thanks,
The SRT Track Days Staff


----------

